# Router Laser CNC مع الليزر صنع من طابعة و DVD قديمة



## المغترب63 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
وجدت هاتين الفكرتين ( استعمال ميكانيكية لطابعة قديمة , و دايود الليزر ) , تستحق التأمل فيهما :​ 








http://www.tinet.cat/~sje/cnc/laser_eng.htm



http://hacknmod.com/hack/build-a-burning-red-laser-from-an-old-pc/


----------



## cadnet (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا هل هناك بحسب علمك دايود ليزر اقوى من سيدي روم مثلا دايود من طابعة ليز او سكانر . المهم قوي بحيث نستطيع ان نشغل الماكنة علية
تحياتي


----------



## ابـوخليل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله من الا شى ابداع فما بال لو توفرت الامكانيات 
مزيدا من االابداع


----------



## الليث بن حاتم (10 يناير 2011)

ابداع ابداع ابداع


----------



## يوهشام (21 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خير


----------

